# Will a dog trained to guard a single species ever accept others?



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Just curious here. We have 2 LGD's, both of whom were born and raised around goats and poultry. They are awesome at what they do, and we've never lost an animal to predation within their patrol areas (not counting the few chickens dumb enough to leave the patrolled area). Since introducing other species, though, I notice the dogs ALWAYS have a preference for guarding the goats and prevent the other livestock from intermingling at all. Secifically, we have added cows and hogs. When we've had all critters turned out in the same pasture, the dogs keep the cows and hogs away from the goats. If we open a gate to the cow paddock to let the goat in, the dogs immediately run in and chase the cows away from the gate, as if to make room for the goats. They are tolerant of the other animals, and don't chase recklessly nor have they ever injured one. In fact, we have moved a new jersey heifer in with the goats (for more controlled feeding purposes). The dogs are tolerant of her and have never chased her, but I can tell they always keep a wary eye on her when she gets too close to the goats. I'm just wondering if this is the result of raising them only with goats, or if they will ever fully accept the cows and pigs as an addition to "their" herd.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Personal opinion...Probably not. I'd settle for tolerance and call it good.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I hate saying anything is impossible... but I do think it would be difficult to get dogs bonded to goats to Bond to anything else-- tolerant is Great!
It does matter how you raise them though, ours is a family farm/yard dog, he is our pet so he bonded to the chickens and cats and when he was a few months old, goats came into the picture... so far he has learned they are Ok (he is the annoying puppy adolescent stage and wants to - occasionally-- lick on them and chase)-- I put a raw wool sweater on a baby kid, and everyone freaked out though-- the smell of sheep was very strange to both goats and dogs... so I can tell that will be an adjustment....


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes they try to help me with the cows. Or maybe not. I can't really tell. Clearly I am also part of "their" herd and they watch out for me. When I go out to herd to cows to another pasture, I have to keep the dogs on the same of the cows as I am, or they will begin sort of barking and chasing. I'm not sure if they are trying to help me herd the cows (which is what it seems even though they aren't herding dogs by nature) or if they are trying to keep the cows from getting too close to me. As long as they are walking just behind me, with a view of the what I am doing and the cows moving AWAY from me, they are OK with that. It's very interesting.

I actually find the instincts and interactions of these dogs quite fascinating.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Redgate, enjoy the experience!

I've just this year begun raising an LGD (a Karakachan); and what I'm seeing more and more is her eagerness to learn and do what is helpful. I don't know if that is true with all LGDs but I wouldn't rule it out! It just may be that, over time, your LGD will be helping you and there will be no doubt about it. Tolerance may simply be the first step in that direction.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We have Pyrs, and so far they are with Cattle for the most part.
They haven't "bonded" to the chickens, but they do guard them, as in keeping predators away, and they don't chase, anymore.
They are getting goats this Spring,and a pair of Yaks. We will b doing slow introductions, and hoping to move them in with the Goats by Fall full time.
Our female will be bred this next Fall, so her pups will be raised with the Goats, and our plan is to keep two or three with them, and let her and our current Male, go back to the Cattle.
We have a huge coyote, bobcat issue, so having them in with the cattle, especially during calving, is a good thing.
As far as fully bonding, with a species they weren't raised with, I think tolerance, and acceptance is sometimes the best you can hope for, if you get more than that, it's a bonus!


----------



## BrownYaks (Mar 6, 2013)

Just a heads up, my yaks, and those of others I have talked too, are extremely predator aware and that goes for dogs too. Mine use to charge the fence if they saw a dog across the pasture. They would also chase cats out of the field.
They have calmed down some but sit would go after, and kill, a dog if it was in their pasture. 

Another breeder in our area says they go after their dogs, deer, and have chased black bears through fences.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Brownyaks, that's what the breeder we spoke with told us as well. 
Our little heifers will be about 4 months old when we get them, and they will be kept separate from the dogs, and the goats because of this.

Hopefully, they will be able to learn to be tolerant of the dogs at some point, but we have the ability to keep them apart permanently if not.


----------



## JoKilm (Nov 16, 2013)

redgate said:


> Just curious here. We have 2 LGD's, both of whom were born and raised around goats and poultry. They are awesome at what they do, and we've never lost an animal to predation within their patrol areas (not counting the few chickens dumb enough to leave the patrolled area). Since introducing other species, though, I notice the dogs ALWAYS have a preference for guarding the goats and prevent the other livestock from intermingling at all. Secifically, we have added cows and hogs. When we've had all critters turned out in the same pasture, the dogs keep the cows and hogs away from the goats. If we open a gate to the cow paddock to let the goat in, the dogs immediately run in and chase the cows away from the gate, as if to make room for the goats. They are tolerant of the other animals, and don't chase recklessly nor have they ever injured one. In fact, we have moved a new jersey heifer in with the goats (for more controlled feeding purposes). The dogs are tolerant of her and have never chased her, but I can tell they always keep a wary eye on her when she gets too close to the goats. I'm just wondering if this is the result of raising them only with goats, or if they will ever fully accept the cows and pigs as an addition to "their" herd.


 Yes, I got rid of my goats; but then what to do with my Great Pyrenese - I moved her to the barn near our wild mustangs and penned her there - she got used to being with the mustang horses, and after two weeks I released her from her leash, and let her go - hoping she would not return to the goat pasture - no, she stayed with the horses, and is doing such a great job... when she and the horses hear anyting in the fenceline - the horses run to her - she has her ears perked, and feet apart - ready for whatever, and nothing has bothered the horses since she came to be with them, and will NOT leave them.. so a good match for her.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I, too, am a bit concerned as to whether or not an LGD raised with goats/fowl will tolerate other animals. This year I'm getting some American Guinea Hogs that will be initially penned, but eventually free-ranging. Their pen will only be 3 ft high and I know my Lab, Cujo, can jump that without problems....suspect my Karakachan, Valentina, can now too as I'm seeing her jump off and on a 3 ft high terrace.

Guess time will tell! (Am thinking the LGDs pick up on what is expected of them!)


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

What I've found with my girls is that they totally tolerate all the animals I introduce them to. It's like they think "Ok, if mom is walking around acting like this new critter is OK, then I guess it's OK." HOWEVER, if they feel one of those critters is going to threaten their goats or me, they will immediately get between and run the others off. This happens a lot to our cows. They don't bother them most of the time, but if the dogs see the cows get too close to the goats or head butt, then the dogs will run the cows away from the goats. It's annoying more than anything. I am noticing now, though, that the dogs are starting to accept the cows they are penned up with more frequently, and only bother the cows that are still in a separate paddock. It's all interesting to watch. At this point, I'm thinking over time, they will accept them all, just perhaps in an order of priority or "favorites" being more protected than the ones lower on the order list.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Loving the way an LGD thinks for itself while still being intereted in pleasing its owners.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

My first LGD is in with smaller animals all the time, and I rotate my cattle up near him often. He use to chase them from the connecting fence line. I verbally correct him each time I see this behavior, and now I no longer have a problem. He has gotten out into the cattle area a couple times, and doesn't even pay attention to them.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like LGDs bond far better to goats than sheep. My girl was raised with sheep, but she instantly stuck to the goats I had for a short time. As soon as I introduced them as hers, she never left them...Another reason I got rid of the goats. :/
But she is easy to accept new charges and protects them all from each other, from predators, even from themselves if they are up to no good.


----------

